
How Amazon’s ‘invisible’ hand can shape your city - prostoalex
https://www.curbed.com/2017/5/2/15509316/amazon-prime-retail-urban-planning
======
panzer_wyrm
If you want to see the future - look at london. It will come there 2-3 years
before in the US. Whole classes of products are impossible to find offline.
Like pc parts. PC world is stocked only with crap. And there is nothing else.

